# Rescue operations? What works best?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi to all involved in rescues across the nations. How does your rescue operate when it comes to matching a family to a Golden? Do families select a dog from a picture on a website and choose their perspective pup or is the dog chosen for a family based on a profile to match the "right dog"? Or pehaps it is a combination of the two concepts.
I am just wondering what methods seem to work best across the country so that our wonderful Goldens find their perfect forever home and avoid returns due to a "mismatch".
Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help a GR Rescue that I adopted my girl from, it closed down over a year ago.

Our Adoption Coordinator matched potential famiiies with the availabe dogs in Rescue based on the information applicants submitted about their life style, how active they were, if they worked, how many hours a dog would be home by itself, where would the dog be when no one was home. What the family planned to do with the dog when it went on vacation such as if they would take the dog along, board it, have someone come to their home and stay with it. 
She also took in consideration what the family was looking for, male/female, age of the dog, activity level of the dog, how much exercise and play time it would require. 

Would they enroll the dog in obedience/training classes. Who would be the care giver, one primary person or entire family? Who would be responsible for exercising or playing with the dog. 

The adoption coordinator also looked at current dogs in the home or previous dogs owned. How old they were, asked if they were current on vaccinations, spayed/neutered. Vet references were* always* checked as well as a home visit done, along with personal reference checks. 

One of the important questions on the Adopt application asked if the applicant had ever given a dog away or surrendered it to a Rescue and what the cirumstances were regarding it. This could be a deal breaker depending on the situation.

The ultimate goal was to make the best possible match for the dog and the family to ensure a permanent placement.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

The rescue I've worked with doesn't take applications for a specific dog on the website, although they do take into consideration any preference the potential adopter has mentioned. Before any application is put into the pool, the home visit is done, references are checked and interview takes place.

The foster family submits information on the dog they've had for at least two weeks and then the coordinator finds the best matches among the applications for that specific dog. The top three or so applications are then sent to the foster who picks the one they feel is the best match and arranges a meet. If it doesn't work out, whether it's the potential adopter or the foster who doesn't feel it's good, it's on to the next applicant.

It is up to the foster family to decide where the dog goes, they know it best. If all looks good, the contract is signed, the fee collected, cheers and tears happen and a wonderful dog has found a wonderful home.


----------

